# my soaps (simple but i like it. hopefully you do!)



## ledugere (Oct 19, 2010)

this is my soap. i use paper for packaging. 

the light brown one is cinnamon soap with cinnamon powder. the white with some 'dirt' is lavender soap with oatmeal. the white without anything is frangipani soap.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

last but not the least, a bowl of soap, anyone?  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## albo (Oct 19, 2010)

I really like them!  I think we get so caught up in fabulous colours and swirls and all that, we forget how beautiful a nice clean simple bar of soap can be.  well done.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice! I love the way Frangipani smells.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a weakness for 'plain' white soap, so I just love your frangipani!


----------



## NancyRogers (Oct 19, 2010)

They are lovely!  Frangipani makes me so happy.  Yummy!


----------



## heyjude (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice! I like your whole presentation.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 19, 2010)

They look beautiful!  May I ask what you wrapped them in?  Is it a type of waxed paper?


----------



## babygirl (Oct 19, 2010)

They beautiful. Love the bowl of soap.


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree about getting caught up with the swirls etc.  Your soaps are beautiful!


----------



## cwarren (Oct 19, 2010)

I really like them .. some times simple is BEST..


----------



## agriffin (Oct 19, 2010)

I love your look!  This is something I would totally purchase if I saw it!  Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## TaoJonz (Oct 19, 2010)

those soaps are just beautiful...and LOVE your packaging!


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 19, 2010)

Simple & beautiful.
So well presented.
I love them.


----------



## ledugere (Oct 20, 2010)

thank u all



			
				Bubbly Buddha said:
			
		

> They look beautiful!  May I ask what you wrapped them in?  Is it a type of waxed paper?



i wrapped them in 'kalkir paper' (that's how we call it in here, indonesia). and yes, i think it is a waxed paper.


----------



## LisaNY (Oct 20, 2010)

Lovely, lovely soaps!  Yes - simple and elegant. )


----------



## dubnica (Oct 20, 2010)

I love your soap! It looks so creamy.  Your packaging is great too. Just lovely.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree - lovely looking soap and packaging.


----------



## meadowyck (Oct 22, 2010)

nothing wrong with simple.

I love them, your label adds a very professional touch to your soaps.

thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 22, 2010)

Beautiful and simple. VERY elegant.


----------



## dcornett (Oct 22, 2010)

Very, very pretty!! Love your packaging.


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 25, 2010)

They look beautiful!


----------

